# Hello from (West) Tennessee



## TN_Tiger (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi. My wife and I adopted a 6 week old American Shorthair _(I think)_ recently. His name is Tiger. He is such a joy to have in the house with our 6 and 1 1/2 year old sons. 

I've been snooping aroung here for a while and finally decided to say hello.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! If you've been "snooping" you know we'll be needing pictures! Love your avatar! :luv

Marie and the Divas


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TN_Tiger (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome. My wife is the (cat) photographer in this family. I can't get him to stay still long enough to take any good pics.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well put her to work! Welcome to all of you, hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

The only way to know if you have a specific breed is papers from the breeder. Your kitty looks like a domestic shorthair, he is still cute no matter. :wink:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Come one Mrs. TN Tiger, we would like some pictures, please!!!!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome & hello! Tiger is such a cutie!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

welcome to the forum!!


----------

